# [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)



## poiu (23. April 2013)

*[Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Mod-Edit:
Wie erwartet handelt es sich bei den vom Threadersteller dargestellten Inhalten um eine Falschmeldung.


___________________

Die EU plant es Saatgut zu verbieten das nicht zugelassen ist, also das Saatgut das unsere Vorfahren seit Jahrtausenden anbaut wird verboten und nur der Anbau (die Weitergabe) von zulässigen Saatgut erlaubt!

Dreimal dürft ihr raten welches Saatgut erlaubt ist, natürlich das was die Konzerne produzieren, also die Firmen die seit Jahren versuchen sortenvielfallt und Reproduktion aus denn Gencode zu entfernen!

Obst und Gemüse wurde ja schon so verändert das dieses sich nicht mehr selbst reproduzieren kann, man hat also die Kerne, Samen, ... entfernt.


EU will Anbau von Obst und Gemüse in Gärten regulieren | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



in dem Artikel wird auch Monsanto genannt, hier mal die Doku "Monsanto mit gift und genen" ansehen 

Monsanto - mit Gift und Genen - YouTube

persönliche Meinung :

Na ja die EU ist ja eine Wirtschaftsunion also für die Konzerne und nicht für die Bürger da, somit kommt auch dieses Gesetz für mich keinesfalls überraschend ist ja eine Lobbyunion  

Nebenbei finde ich die meldung im Zusammenhang mit der Griechenland Kriese Interessant, durch die dortige Armut haben die Leute wieder angefangen im Garten Lebensmittel anzubauen. wenn man das in diesem zusammenhang interpretiert, stelle ich mi das jetzt so vor 

Horrorszenario 

Mr I hat kein Geld, baut Tomaten in seinen Garten an und tauscht diese ( wie anno domini 1705) mit seinem Nachbarn, dieser baut Paprika an.
Böse Böse da rückt dann die Agrarterroristen Sondereinheit an und verhaftet alle

Aber mal zum Wirklichen Problem:

Für die zukunft ist das nicht grade schön, schon jetzt gibt es bei Pflanzen ein Sorten sterben bzw Sorten Armut, vielfallt war aber schon immer wichtig. mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlicht;

Stellt euch mal vor auf der Welt gibt es nur zwei Getreidesorten die noch angebaut werden und plöztlich wird eine Sorte von einem Pilz befallen und  die Ernte ist hin. Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.

Grüße
poiu


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Jetzt bin ich der Meinung: Raus aus dem Euro, Raus aus der EU!
Und die EU ist nichts weiter, als ein von Konzern Lobbyisten gelenkter 'Konzer' unter dem Vorwand der Einheit. 
Wenn das so weiter geht gehe ich lieber auf einen anderen Kontinent oder gleich auf den Mars


----------



## Laphroaig (23. April 2013)

Absolut erschreckend. Ich verstehe nicht wie man so eine Verordnung unterzeichnen kann. 
Irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass finanzielle Zuwendungen oder Dummheit der Entscheidungsträger maßgeblich sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



			
				deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Alte und seltene Sorten haben kaum Chancen auf eine Zulassung, ihr Anbau  wird strafbar - auch wenn er im privaten Garten erfolgt.


Wie bitte?
Auch Privatleute werden dafür bestraft, wenn sie nicht ein zugelassenes Saatgut benutzen? 

Gehts noch?



> [...]  Geht es nach den Plänen der Kommission, dürfen Kleinbauern oder  Privatleute  ihr selbst gezüchtetes Saatgut in Zukunft nicht einmal mehr  verschenken.


Man darf sein selbst erzeugtes Saatgut nicht einmal mehr verschenken?
Man man, was ist das für ein Haufen? Das ist doch lächerlich.

Und so was darf dann als "Wunsch des Volkes" oder "Im Namen des Volkes" verkauft werden?  Trololololooo  Witz des Jahres.


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

EUdSSR 

Oder eher Lobbyhu*en?

Von den Rückgratlosen und überbezahlten Marionetten in der EU-Kommission und Parlament braucht man echt nix mehr erwarten...

Tut echt weh - Demokratie ade


----------



## totovo (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Ich dachte, als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, es geht um Saatgut, das genverändert ist, oder unter dem Verdacht steht Gesundheitsschädlich zu sein... Das hätte ja Sinn ergeben 


Aber DAS ist ja, ähm... da fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Was soll man DAZU noch sagen?  

Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus? Was kommt als nächstes? Darf jeder EU Bürger nur noch auf seinem eigenen Kloo Schei*ßen??


----------



## jeamal (23. April 2013)

Willkommen in der Demokratie.  Oder war es doch Danistakratie?!

Ernstes Thema. In den USA läuft das aber schon länger so... dort sind die Sorten teilweise so aggressiv, dass weit und breit nur noch genau diese wachsen. Somit wird Abhängigkeit geschaffen. Habe schon so einiges darüber gelesen. Nun wirds bei uns auf der Schiene durchgedrückt.


----------



## Z3rno (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Macht doch eh keinen Unterschied?! Wer züchtet denn bitte seine eigenen Samen? Und selbst wenn, solange du das nicht im großen Stil machst interessiert das eh keinen.
Bei denn Landwirten produziert sowieso niemand Saatgut selber...  hier ist viel zu riskant, da eine Missernte schnell den Kopf kostet und die Betriebe die Saatgut produzieren, tuen dies eh über eine Gmbh oder so, da so eine Aufbereitungsanlage viel zu teuer ist und sollte es nicht laufe der Hof ebenfalls untergeht. Außerdem ist im Gemüseanbau eh alles genau festgelegt, die großen Ketten geben dir alles vor, von der Düngung bis zur Ernte.


----------



## jeamal (23. April 2013)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Macht doch eh keinen Unterschied?!



Gute Einstellung! Wenn alle so denken dann haben wir es ja geschafft!


----------



## Z3rno (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



jeamal schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung! Wenn alle so denken dann haben wir es ja geschafft!


 Ich denke mal du hast wie die meisten hier keine Ahnung von der Landwirtschaft, aber es ist so, das immer mehr Monokulturen gibt und daran seid IHR schuld, IHR alle und nicht der Gesetzgeber, denn ihr wollt günstige Milch und günstiges Fleisch. Das zwingt Landwirte zu maximaler Effizienz, diese entsteht halt bei Monokulturen.
Doch Monokulturen ermöglichen vielen Schädlingen erst das Überleben hier, Z-Saatgut ist im Gegensatz zu denn eigenen Samen gegen die Schädlinge behandelt und verhindert das weiterbestehen dieser Schädlinge und sichert somit die Effizienz aller Bauern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



Z3rno schrieb:


> Macht doch eh keinen Unterschied?! Wer züchtet denn bitte seine eigenen Samen? Und selbst wenn, solange du das nicht im großen Stil machst interessiert das eh keinen.
> Bei denn Landwirten produziert sowieso niemand Saatgut selber...  hier ist viel zu riskant, da eine Missernte schnell den Kopf kostet und die Betriebe die Saatgut produzieren, tuen dies eh über eine Gmbh oder so, da so eine Aufbereitungsanlage viel zu teuer ist und sollte es nicht laufe der Hof ebenfalls untergeht. Außerdem ist im Gemüseanbau eh alles genau festgelegt, die großen Ketten geben dir alles vor, von der Düngung bis zur Ernte.


 Ist doch egal, ob ich das machen möchte oder nicht. Es geht ums Prinzip.


Aber hey, wieso nicht gleich alles vorschreiben?
In jedem Bereich ein EU weites, künstlich geschaffenes Monopol.
Ab heute gibts nur noch PCs von HP, Dell und Samsung, selbst zusammenbauen ist verboten. Konsolen gibts nur noch von MS, TVs von Sony und Samsung,... 
Sein Haus selbst renovieren ist verboten - das darf nur der zugelassene Fachbetrieb. Benzin, Heizöl, Pellets,... jeweils nur noch von bestimmten Herstellern. 
Seine Winterreifen selbst montieren? Nene, ist nicht. Geh mal bitte lieber in eine zertifizierte Werkstatt.


----------



## Z3rno (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Gegen die Monopole bin ich auch, nicht aber gegen das Gesetzt...( abgesehen vom Teil mit denn Privat Samen, das ist lächerlich)


----------



## ich111 (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

EU f*** dich, ihr überbezalten Lobbynacheiferer habt doch einen an der Klatsche


----------



## totovo (23. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



Z3rno schrieb:


> Gegen die Monopole bin ich auch, nicht aber gegen das Gesetzt...( abgesehen vom Teil mit denn Privat Samen, das ist lächerlich)


 

Das Gesetz ist einfach vollkommen schwachsinnig und sinnlos. Es ist Lobypolitik vom feinsten, mehr nicht. Ich möchte mal eine plausible Begründung hören, wei man soetwas rechtfertigen will? Es kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein die Biodiversität innerhalb der einzelnen Arten noch weiter einzuschrenken, was man letztlich mit so einem Gesetz erreicht. Noch dazu mit Hochgezüchtet Sorten die für das Ökosystem mehr als fragwürdig sind, da viel zu dominant.


----------



## poiu (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

@Z3rno

oh das mit dem Saatgut machen schon einige, es gibt sogar Saatgut treffen bei dem sich die leute  zum tauschen treffen. 

es gibt auch sowas : http://www.janun-goettingen.de/proj...-der-vielfalt/projektpate-fur-seltene-sorten/

 letzens einen Bericht im TV über solche Saatgut treffen gesehen^^

Zum Thema Bauern: ich erinere mich an einen Artikel da hat ein Bauer Kartoffelsetzlinge extra in England züchten lassen.
Hintergrund war etwas  
ein Patent ist ausgelaufen und somit war die Sorte for Free, die Konzerne haben diese Karteoffelsorte natürlich gleich Fallen gelassen wie eine Heiße Kartoffel, seine Kunden wollten aber die alte Sorte also musste er die extra züchten. 


aber zurück zum Thema, vielleicht übertreibe ich ja, aber kann es sein das die Gründe tiefgehender sind als kurzsichtige  Abhängigkeit?

ALso man schafft sich erstmal die unliebsame "alte sorten" Konkurrenz vom Hals, Ok 
aber auf lange Sicht gehen doch nicht nur die Sorten verloren sondern auch der umgang, also das Wissen um das "hobby" züchten selbst verloren, oder?


----------



## jeamal (24. April 2013)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast wie die meisten hier keine Ahnung von der Landwirtschaft, aber es ist so, das immer mehr Monokulturen gibt und daran seid IHR schuld, IHR alle und nicht der Gesetzgeber, denn ihr wollt günstige Milch und günstiges Fleisch. Das zwingt Landwirte zu maximaler Effizienz, diese entsteht halt bei Monokulturen.
> Doch Monokulturen ermöglichen vielen Schädlingen erst das Überleben hier, Z-Saatgut ist im Gegensatz zu denn eigenen Samen gegen die Schädlinge behandelt und verhindert das weiterbestehen dieser Schädlinge und sichert somit die Effizienz aller Bauern.



Ich denke, dass man die Schuld eher an den Wurzeln findet. Sprich System Fail.

Bei ausreichender Aufklärung wären denke ich alle Menschen bereit mehr für ihre Nahrungsmittel zu investieren, wenn das einen nachhaltigen ökologischen Anbau gewährleistet. Eine folge wäre ein weitaus verantwortungsvollerer Umgang mit Nahrung.  Leider ist unser System dafür ungeeignet, da es schon am exzessiven Angebot und der Bildung scheitert.

Dann wären solche Maßnahmen, wie wir gerade erfahren haben komplett sinnlos und in einer Demokratie würde man sowas sowieso ablehnen. Da merkt man wieder wo wir uns befinden. Danistakratie statt Demokratie! Man könnte es auch einfacher ausdrücken: Finanzdiktatur!


----------



## poiu (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, es geht um Saatgut, das genverändert ist, oder unter dem Verdacht steht Gesundheitsschädlich zu sein... Das hätte ja Sinn ergeben
> 
> 
> :



Erste Titel Auswahl war auch " EU Kriecht Konzernen in den A****" aber fand ich etwas unangemessen und reißerisch


----------



## jeamal (24. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Erste Titel Auswahl war auch " EU Kriecht Konzernen in den A****" aber fand ich etwas unangemessen und reißerisch



Ja das stimmt 

Ich finde auch deine Gedanken zu Griechenland sehr interessant. Klingt aufjedenfall logisch und könnte wirklich in die Richtung gehen. Sieht ja ganz danach aus mit den ganzen Patenten, sogar auf natürliche Dinge wie Pflanzensamen/ Sorten usw. und nun sogar per Gesetz ein Verbot. Da gibts ja echt langsam keine Tabuts mehr.

Einige wenige machen sich die Natur (Saatgut) zum Eigentum und erzielen großen Nutzen bzw. Gewinne daraus und viele leiden darunter. Kennen wir ja aus anderen Sektoren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



Z3rno schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast wie die meisten hier keine Ahnung von der Landwirtschaft, aber es ist so, das immer mehr Monokulturen gibt und daran seid IHR schuld, IHR alle und nicht der Gesetzgeber, denn ihr wollt günstige Milch und günstiges Fleisch. Das zwingt Landwirte zu maximaler Effizienz, diese entsteht halt bei Monokulturen.
> Doch Monokulturen ermöglichen vielen Schädlingen erst das Überleben hier, Z-Saatgut ist im Gegensatz zu denn eigenen Samen gegen die Schädlinge behandelt und verhindert das weiterbestehen dieser Schädlinge und sichert somit die Effizienz aller Bauern.


Wie poiu schon erwähnt hat, hast du wohl selber von Landwirtschaft keine Ahnung. 
Bei uns in Österreich gibt es genügend Bauern, die alte Sorten anpflanzen, die sonst für immer aussterben würden und manches davon bekommt man sonst nirgendwo mehr. 

Übrigens könnten Fleisch und Milch ruhig teurer werden, denn die Preise dafür sind sowieso zu niedrig.


----------



## Rizoma (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (alte Saatgut Sorten nicht Genetisch manipuliete)*

Die überschrift ist Falsch im Bericht wird nicht einmal das Wort "gentechnische" verwendet.


----------



## poiu (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (alte Saatgut Sorten nicht Genetisch manipuliete)*

Hallo Rizoma die überschrift hab ich nachträglich geändert, weil es da wohl Missverständnisse gab hier auf PCGH


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

An anderer Stelle versucht man quasi 5 vor 12 zu retten was noch zu retten ist und die EU tut alles um das Problem auf alle unsere Kulturformen auszuweiten.  

Recherche im Weinberg - SWR Fernsehen :: Odysso | SWR.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



poiu schrieb:


> Die EU plant es Saatgut zu verbieten das nicht zugelassen ist, also das Saatgut das unsere Vorfahren seit Jahrtausenden anbaut wird verboten und nur der Anbau (die Weitergabe) von zulässigen Saatgut erlaubt!



Könntest du mir zeigen, wo im Originalpapier das steht? Trotz der reißerischen Überschrift der verlinkten und offensichtlich mittelstandsorientierten, liberalisitischen Quelle, lese ich bei der EU in 4 von 5 Szenarien keinerlei Einschränkung der bisherigen Ausnahmemärkte (z.T. eher gegenteiliges) und im 5. steht, dass Ausnahmen auf ein Minimum reduziert werden.
Was schlimm wäre, aber immer noch kein Verbot. Und erst recht ist es kein "die EU will", sondern "20% einer EU-Kommission wollen".

Ich schlage vor, die Überschrift ggf. zu korrigieren...



> Aber mal zum Wirklichen Problem:
> 
> Für die zukunft ist das nicht grade schön, schon jetzt gibt es bei Pflanzen ein Sorten sterben bzw Sorten Armut, vielfallt war aber schon immer wichtig. mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlicht;
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor auf der Welt gibt es nur zwei Getreidesorten die noch angebaut werden und plöztlich wird eine Sorte von einem Pilz befallen und  die Ernte ist hin. Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.



Klingt doch nach traumhaften Zuständen für Pestizidhersteller wie Monsanto, BASF, Bayer,... 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich der Meinung: Raus aus dem Euro, Raus aus der EU!
> Und die EU ist nichts weiter, als ein von Konzern Lobbyisten gelenkter 'Konzer' unter dem Vorwand der Einheit.



Du bist dir schon darüber im klaren, dass die deutsche konservative Agrar- und Industrielobby den Löwenanteil der ""EU""-Vorgaben in diesem Bereich diktiert? Raus aus der EU wird gar nichts nützen, solange Merkel weiter regiert. (Dir jedenfalls nicht. Dem Rest der EU ggf. schon  )
Wenn etwas solche Zustände verhindern kann, dann am ehesten noch MEHR EU Demokratie, d.h. vor allen Dingen mehr Europaparlament. Denn da haben alternativere Parteien noch mit die besten Karten und selbst die großen Fraktionen haben in der Vergangenheit gelegentlich was richtig gemacht, wenn sie sich nicht an nationale Vorgaben halten mussten. (was häufiger vorkommen würde, wenn die EU-Politik endlich mal von der Bevölkerung als eigenständig akzeptiert und nicht als Wurmfortsatz der Bundesparteien behandelt werden würde).
Die Probleme gehen vom europäischen Rat bzw. dem Rat der europäischen Union (beide nicht mit dem Europarat zu verwechseln  ), also den kleinen Zirkeln aus Regierungschefs bzw. Nationalministern, die sich eben einen Dreck um EU-Politik kümmern und stattdessen möglichst viel ihrer nationalen Interessen durchzudrücken. In aller Regel die Interessen ihrer nationalen Lobbys, mehr noch als in der nationalen Politik. Wenns über die EU läuft muss man sich später nämlich nicht gegenüber dem Wähler rechtfertigen (wie bei nationalen Gesetzen), warum z.B. Umwelt"schutz"-Novellen so rein gar nichts für die Umwelt aber viel für Konzerne tun, sondern kann sagen "die böse EU wars". Als wäre Merkel@Brüssel was anderes als Merkel@Berlin...




Z3rno schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, solange du das nicht im großen Stil machst interessiert das eh keinen.


 
Yeah. Wie wärs, wenn wir gleich alle Gesetze ein bißchen ignorieren? Wie wäre es wenn wir Überwachungskameras in Schlafzimmern vorschreiben und danach hoffen, dass es schon niemanden interessiert, wenn wir die ab und zu mal ein bißchen abkleben?


----------



## poiu (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



> Die Europäische Kommission will den Landwirten und Gärtnern in Zukunft die Verwendung von Einheits-Saatgut vorschreiben. Alte und seltene Sorten haben kaum Chancen auf eine Zulassung, ihr Anbau wird strafbar - auch wenn er im privaten Garten erfolgt.





> eht es nach den Plänen der Kommission, dürfen Kleinbauern oder Privatleute  ihr selbst gezüchtetes Saatgut in Zukunft nicht einmal mehr verschenken.





> Zudem befürchten die Umweltschützer eine strenge amtliche Überwachung. Beim Tausch nicht zugelassener Saatgut-Sorten drohen hohe Strafen.



soll ich den ganzen texxt hier hineinkopieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Nein, du sollst mir zeigen, wo diese BEHAUPTUNGEN eines von dir gewählten ~Blogs in EU-Quellen belegt werden.


----------



## Z3rno (24. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah. Wie wärs, wenn wir gleich alle Gesetze ein bißchen ignorieren? Wie wäre es wenn wir Überwachungskameras in Schlafzimmern vorschreiben und danach hoffen, dass es schon niemanden interessiert, wenn wir die ab und zu mal ein bißchen abkleben?



Ganz richtig und das ist auch ganz normal, denn dadurch wird die Politik dazu gezwungen zu Handeln, nehmen wir zum Beispiel die Milchquote, die wird bald abgeschafft, da viele Bauern sowieso überliefert haben. 

Die Sache mit der Kamera ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da dieses vom GG untersagt wird.

Achja, Saatgut muss sowieso, falls es gehandelt wird, eine bestimmte Keimzahl erreichen, was es sowieso diesen besagten Heimsorten schwer macht.


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Saatgut-Sperre: Aigner lehnt EU-Pläne ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Landwirtschaft: Aigner lehnt Saatgut-Pläne der EU ab - Deutschland - Politik - Handelsblatt


----------



## totovo (25. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



Poulton schrieb:


> Saatgut-Sperre: Aigner lehnt EU-Pläne ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Landwirtschaft: Aigner lehnt Saatgut-Pläne der EU ab - Deutschland - Politik - Handelsblatt


 


Das möchte ja auch bitte schön sein...


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Ohman, Ich lach mich fast jeden Tag halb tot über den Wahnsinn, den diese EU-Beamten verzapfen. 

Privatisierung der Trinkwasserversorgung

Abschaffung von Vater und Mutter

Gurkenkrümmung

usw.

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl dass das Schildbürger sind, die sich jeden Tag einen Streich ausdenken. Einer bescheuerter als der Andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*

Tut mir ja leid, euer EU-Gebashe erneut unterbrechen zu müssen, aber mittlerweile sind auch die Medien auf den Trichter gekommen, dass hier eine Falschmeldung vorliegt.

Da der TE offensichtlich nicht damit belästigt werden kann, seinen Schrott zu pflegen, habe ich Startpost und Überschrift mal aktualisiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Hatte es mittlerweile auch gelesen das die Ente durch den Dill geflogen ist, da hat man sich dann wohl umsonst ein paar Atü zuviel auf den Kessel gelegt.


----------



## totovo (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Zuzutrauen wäre es dem Saftladen trotzdem 

Aber gut dass es nur eine Ente war!


----------



## MomentInTime (27. April 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Ja, aber ist das nicht bezeichnend, dass man denen das mittlerweile zutraut ?
Das zeigt, wie viel Mist die in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2013)

*AW: EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, du sollst mir zeigen, wo diese BEHAUPTUNGEN eines von dir gewählten ~Blogs in EU-Quellen belegt werden.



Hi, 

Sorry hab mich nicht durch die Quellen gekämpft  , danke für die Korrektur. 

Mach dann mal zu hat ja keinen Sinn dann



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ter gekommen, dass hier eine Falschmeldung vorliegt.
> 
> Da der TE offensichtlich nicht damit belästigt werden kann, seinen Schrott zu pflegen, habe ich Startpost und Überschrift mal aktualisiert.



ach meh war seitdem gar nicht hier bei PCGH


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist das nicht bezeichnend, dass man denen das mittlerweile zutraut ?
> Das zeigt, wie viel Mist die in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben.


 
Wie schon erwähnt:
Imho zeigt das eher, wieviel Mist "denen" in der Vergangenheit in die Schuhe geschoben wurde. Im Schnitt würde ich die Vorgaben des EU-Parlamentes sogar gefühlt etwas besser einordnen, als dass, was der Bundestag verzapft. Das, was die beiden Räte liefern, ist schon ein Stück schlechter - aber das ist auch kein Wunder, denn Deutschland hat mit Abstand der größten Einfluss in der EU (insbesondere in den letzten Jahren) und damit sind beide Grämien im wesentlichen eine Verlängerung von Merkels Arm - ohne Bremse durch Opposition und ohne gegenläufige Mehrheit in einem Bundesrat.
Was die Sache aber wirklich runterzieht, ist letzten Endes die Präsentation durch die Bundespolitik, der die meisten Medien natürlich blind hinterherlaufen:
Wenn eine beim Bürger unbeliebte EU-Verordnung umgesetzt wird (die ggf. der deutschen Wirtschaft sehr gelegen kommt und die zu 95% auf dem Mist der deutschen Regierungskoalition gewachsen ist), dann heißt es "die EU zwingt die Bundesregierung zu ..., da kann man leider nichts machen. Böse EU.". Wenn es um eine Richtlinie geht, die den Bürgern tatsächlich was gutes tut, dann wird die Überführung in nationales Recht auf einmal als große Errungenschaft der Bundesregierung gepriesen "wir tun was für die Bürger".


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

@ruyven_macaran Dito, hört sich immer so an als wäre die EU ein Diktator und die Regierungen der einzelnen Länder können da nix für XD vergessen wird da irgendwie das das die Leute beschließen/machen die wir ja hinschicken^^ die kommen nicht vom Mars. Aber ist schon ein Praktischer Sündenbock


----------



## QUAD4 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

das ist nicht wirklich eine fake nachricht. anscheinend hat man zurück gerudert so das man ein fuß drinne hat 



> EU-Kommissar Tonio Borg stellte nach aufflammenden Kontroversen um bisherige Versionen der geplanten neuen Saatgutverordnung am Montag einen neuen Entwurf vor. Es sollen darin keine Einschränkungen für Hobbygärtner mehr vorkommen, klassische Sorten anzubauen die keine teure und politisierte EU-Zulassung haben, genausowenig wie für Betriebe mit maximal zehn Mitarbeitern und unterhalb von 2 Millionen € Umsatz im Jahr.
> 
> Das Versprechen lautet:
> 
> ...



hier ist der angeblich überarteitete entwurf von der eu komission. http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/health_consumer/pressroom/docs/proposal_aphp_en.pdf
es steht jetzt alles politisch korrekt


----------



## jeamal (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Vieleicht sollte dann mal die Themen Überschrift geändert werden oder? Denn so ein Fake schneint das wohl doch nicht zu sein. Und was hat das ganze eigentlich mit "manipulativen Medien" zu tun?  

Zum Entwurf.
So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe wird die Einschränkung für private Weitergabe, Reproduktion und großangelegte Lagerung von Saatgut damit begründet, dass dadurch EU übergreifend die Qualtiät der Lebensmittel gewährleistet werden kann? Das ist doch nicht den ihr ernst oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Habe nur die ersten Absätze grob überflogen, denn der Inhalt des Dokuments ist ja für den "normalen" Bürger eher schwer und mit Mühe zu erfassen.
Heißt das dann, dass nur die Konzerne wie z.B. Monsanto diese "Qualität" für uns festlegen dürfen?

lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Was hat es wohl mit "manipulativen Medien" zu tun, wenn ein Blogbeitrag als quer durch die Republik verbreitet wird, der behauptet "der Anbau alter und seltener Sorten wird strafbar", während in Wahrheit der kommerzielle Vertrieb selbiger Sorten ggf. eingeschränkt werden soll? 

Zum neuen Post ohne Quellenangabe:
Ich weiß nicht, wer oder was da von einem "neuen Entwurf" spricht, aber ich habe am Wochenende genau die selben Regelungen als ersten Entwurf und somit nicht als Reaktion auf irgendwelche Kritik an einem anderen Entwurf gelesen. Entsprechend gibt es Einschränkungen für Hobbygärtner nicht "nicht mehr", sondern sie waren nie geplant. Was, ums nochmal zu wiederholen, in einem der vielfältigen Vorschläge eines vorbereitenden Papiers angedacht wurde, war eine Beschränkung für alle kommerziellen Saatgutzüchter. Diese findet sich jetzt im ersten Entwurf teilweise wieder, in Form eine Beschränkung für alle größeren kommerziellen Saatgutproduzenten.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Widerstand gegen Entwurf der EU-Kommission für Saatgut-Verordnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
EU-Regelung zum Saatgut: Wind gesät, Sturm geerntet - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum neuen Post ohne Quellenangabe:


Eine kurze Googlesuche ergab, dass es sich dabei um den "infokrieger"-Blog von Alexander Benesch handelt. Also ein Blog vom Schlage solcher Seiten wie Infowars, Alles Schall und Rauch, "russia today" und das iranische Staatsfernsehen und -nachrichtenagentur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*


Ich sags ja: 90% des Materials für diesen Thread geht nicht auf EU-Politik, sondern auf fragwürdige Medien zurück


----------



## jeamal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sags ja: 90% des Materials für diesen Thread geht nicht auf EU-Politik, sondern auf fragwürdige Medien zurück


 
Etwas voreilig oder? Was hat es dann mit diesem Entwurf auf sich:


QUAD4 schrieb:


> hier ist der angeblich überarteitete entwurf von der eu komission. http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/health_consumer/pressroom/docs/proposal_aphp_en.pdf
> es steht jetzt alles politisch korrekt


 

Man müsste sich erstmal durch den Entwurf arbeiten, bevor man voreilige Schlüsse zieht. Oder ist die Seite ec.europa.eu nicht von der EU bzw. nicht seriös!?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Ich hab mich nicht selbst durch den ganzen Entwurf gearbeitet, aber nach allem, was ich weiß und bislang gelesen habe, beschränkt er sich ausschließlich mit neuen Regelungen für kommerzielle Saatgutproduzenten. Sämtliche bislang verlinkten Medien dagegen versuchen auf Teufel komm raus ein Bedrohungsszenario privater Kleingärtner zu konstruieren.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es keine Pläne gäbe und dass an denen ggf. nicht etwas diskutabel wäre. Aber: Alles, was hier bislang die Gemüter hat hochschlagen lassen, hat damit nichts zu tun. Wenn du doch in tatsächlichen Richtlinienentwürfen der EU was findest: Bitte vorlegen.
Bislang hat das jedenfalls niemand gemacht, aber trotz Mangel an einer derartigen Grundlage enthält dieser Thread einiges an Anti-EU-Flamerei.


----------



## totovo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]aber trotz Mangel an einer derartigen Grundlage enthält dieser Thread einiges an Anti-EU-Flamerei.


 

Ist es Verboten seinen Unmut auszudrücken? Dieser ist ja nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Es kommt wohl nicht von Ungefähr, das viele Der EU mittlerweile eher misstrauen. Kein Wunder, dass man so ein Sinnlos Gesetz ohne weiteres der EU zuschreiben würde...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Wenn der Unmut nichts mit dem Thema zu hat, ist es streng genommen Offtopic-Spam und damit verboten  

Aber unabhängig davon fällt auf, dass bei nachfragen in dieser Richtung eben nur "nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen", "nicht von ungefähr", etc. kommt. Aber keine Liste (und sei sie nur 2-3 Punkte lang) von EU-Richtlinien, die "sinnlos"e oder sonst irgendwie störende Wirkungen enthalten, die in keinster Weise auf deutsche Intervention zurückgehen. Wer so kritisch gegenüber Politik von EU-Abgeordneten ist, der sollte doch eigentlich auf Anhieb mehrere Beispiele nennen können, die diese Unmut herbei geführt haben, oder?

Tut aber bislang keiner. Was bei mir den Verdacht aufkommen lässt, dass die Situation genau die gleiche ist, wie in meinem privaten Umfeld vielfach zu beobachten: Die Leute haben eigentlich keine Ahnung, wer was in der EU macht und übernehmen stattdessen 1:1 was ihnen nationale Politiker und Medien vorgaukeln: Alles schlechte kommt von der EU, alles gute haben "wir" selbst gemacht.
Und diese Meinung stellt sich bei näherem hinsehen (zumindest in meinem Umfeld) immer wieder als falsch heraus. Z.T. stimmt sogar das Gegenteil: Die Vorstöße, die als gut empfunden werden, gehen auf engagierte Abgeordnete des Europa-Parlamentes zurück, die Richtlinien, die als negativ empfunden werden, wurden von hochrangigen deutschen Politikern im Ministerrat erzwungen.

Und das ist imho in einer Demokratie ein verdammt schwerwiegende Missverständnis, denn wir wählen dieses Jahr eine neue Bundesregierung und nächstes Jahr ein neues Europaparlament. Wenn man dann ersterer zu gute hält, was letzteres geleistet hat, während man letzteres für die Untaten von ersterem abstraft, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es langfristig noch mehr schlechtes gibt.


----------



## totovo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Fake] EU will private weitergabe von Saatgut verbieten! (Diskussion über manipulative Medien?)*

Ich schreibe dir morgen was dazu, am besten per PN, das ufert sonst wirklich etwas aus.


----------

